
Startup 24M’s Batteries Could Better Harness Wind and Solar Power - jseliger
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601500/24ms-batteries-could-better-harness-wind-and-solar-power/?linkId=26047925
======
ChuckMcM
This guy should not try to start another battery company after A123, really.
People may look past failure but that is going to make fundraising really
really hard and the company will have to work twice as hard as any other
company for credibility.

